# Replacement gas door after crash damage on Hymer 56



## plant001 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi All

Wondering if any body can help me,My Hymer camp 56 was hit the other night by a driver who left no details! The Panel door that covers the gas cylinders has been smashed to bits and the van is in danger of being written off if i cant find a new one as it will not pass its MOT in april if i cant!

Hoping some of you guys might have a clue where i might find one!

Its on a citreon chassis and you can find pictures of the damage on my face book page!

Regards

Trevor Turvey-Sealey

Admin Note : duplicate post removed


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

You would do better to post a picture here.
Not everyone has facebook and if I did, how would I view it from this thread.. ?
It may be something thats the same as fitted on a caravan, need that picture..


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Trevor:

It is quite possible to make a replacement door from various materials if you cannot get a spare door.

Foamed PVC comes in many thicknesses and can be cut and sawn to shape, edge trim can be bought and so on.

If you don't have any luck with a replacement, give me a shout and I'll talk you through it.

We may have some 21mm honeycomb left over from the trailer, just depends on what size you need.

Peter


----------



## plant001 (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks guys! will try to add a picture now.

regards


Trevor


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Do a google for something like 'motorhome locker doors'. I am sure that you can buy them separately as they tend to come in standasrd sizes.

You will need to sort out the lock and paint finish though.

Try leisure Shop direct, I think they might stock them. Also O'Learys is a good bet.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The mottled aluminium sheet is available, as is the extruded trim, so it would be possible to repair that.

Peter


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

If you protect the sharp edges it will pass an MOT as it is not part of the test.

I would think that you should visit a repair shop to have them look at it as it will require work on the body panel as well. the corner upright is structural and may well be broken but can be replaced in a body shop.

Andy


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I could not tell from the picture if the front edge supporting frame was also broken but I am certain this is a repair job. As already said the doors come in standard sizes and with luck you may even get one with the same finish. Leaving just some re-painting and possibly some underlying repairs to the framework.
Being Hymer, I would guess they would not be cheap for a garage repair, the door too could be ordered.
Have you tried the Hymer Club? Sometimes they come up with unexpected sources for things like this.

Alan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Peter Hambilton is the Hymer Expert and has a reputation second to none. He does carry out such repairs, but obviously at a cost.

http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/service.html

http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/aboutus.html


----------



## plant001 (Dec 22, 2012)

thanks all for your help,am new here but it seems this is the best place to be!


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*damage*

Thats the type of damage that a specialist m/h bodyshop can repair. Not sure where you are but I can recommend a good specialist in the East Midlands.


----------



## plant001 (Dec 22, 2012)

hi all thanks for your help and i am in somerest

Trevor


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Your extremely lucky in the fact that the corner upright which is damaged is accessible from inside the gas locker, with a hymer of that age its possible its got a steel skeleton which may be able to be straightened, the golf ball finish alloy is definitely available, the corner trim wants freeing and cutting of higher where its good a joint will look infinitely better than a repair to the formed alloy trim, good luck.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

That looks like a straight forward repair for a specialist motorhome bodyshop, NOT a normal car bodyshop.


----------

